# Portable Dump Tanks



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, I read the reviews of the Theatford and it dont look good. What about the Barker brand. They look simple rugged, I think I should stay away from the Theatford ones, campersworld had bad reviews on them and they all said the same thing. I will probally need one and I dont want to buy junk if I can help it......I figure someone here has already been down that road.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a blue barker 25 gal with 4 wheels. I hauled it all over the west the last 2 years and have never used it. It seems pretty sturdy but if I were to do it again I would probably buy a 10 gal that I could wheel easily to the toilet and lift and dump. Even only half full the 25 gal in too large to getino a toilet easily and tough to lift. Many places we went had no dump station but did have pit toilets where a smaller tank could be more easily used.
We don't use ours for black water since we seldom stay in a place more than a week and with just 2 of us the black tank can wait until we hit a place with a dump or as we pull in or out. It would be convenient to have a smaller tank to dump grey water from showers etc. as that tank fills far more quickly.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We just purchased a blue barker 10 gal and tried it this weekend. We don't use the black tank.







We emptied our gray into the tank with some issues, we had to make our extra hose with (2 female fittings) we bought just long enough to reach the portable right under drain some to spare like about 2ft long, to much hose turned from a slinky into a 10 ft hose filled with gray water. At the dump station we took the cap off with no hose and drained it I would recommend gloves. We stay at state parks they only have electric. We thought it would be easier than pulling out mid week to make a trip to the dump station. 7.5 lb x 10 gal= 75lb easier to manage if it works out I may buy 1 more. 
I hope this is helpful, I do think I would recommend it for black tank.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have the gray one from Camping World (Thetford?). It's 27 Gal and seems to work as advertised other than it is nearly impossible to get all of the water out







. At least I can connect a hose and rinse it out. I don't normally bring it with us, but have it for the occasional weekend when DW's family comes along as a just in case (2 4 year old's taking baths, washing their hands, etc). Just like the others, gray water only!









Oh, also, they do get a bit big. That 27 gal takes up a lot of space in the truck bed.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought a big blue one from CW thinking I'd need it for gray water at the State Park. I've never used it. It now sits in my garage at home. I've had it for about two years. Most of the places I go have full hook-ups. Only the State Park here outside of town is where I'd need it and I sometimes get full hook-ups there, too. I just conserve.

I know I have it and if I ever plan on staying for an extended period of time, I'll put it in the trailer and take it with me. I've seen a couple campers pulling their's behind their TV to the dump station and it appears to work for them.

And there is someone here on Outbackers who uses theirs for the black tank, too, but I don't think I'd ever do that. Too much trouble trying to clean it out. At least for me, that is. Personally, I won't use it for that.

Mark


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Ok, I read the reviews of the Theatford and it dont look good. What about the Barker brand. They look simple rugged, I think I should stay away from the Theatford ones, campersworld had bad reviews on them and they all said the same thing. I will probally need one and I dont want to buy junk if I can help it......I figure someone here has already been down that road.


We often use the Tote-n-Store from PPL motorhomes online catalog. We bought the 32 gallon, since you can easily drop the added handle onto a hitch to tow it to the dump station. We often spend 1 to 2 weeks in the Maine woods with on W/E, and although we use the showers and potty at the campground, still the gray water for the kitchen needs to be emptied.

Yes, the 32 gal is big, and gets heavy when its full. But, it's not that bad since it can be done less often than when we had a 10 gal that required several trips....

Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We've used ours for black and grey. We have done some 2 week boondocking. Just too long not to dump. Works OK for both. Just like regular dumping, dump the black first, then come back and do the grey. Use gloves!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I can usually get full hook-up but have done E+W only and the grey gets full quick with showers. I have conserved water and used the bath house but sometimes they have no A/C and are too hot or nasty ( See Eagles Nest campground post







) I can avoid the black tank dump for a week but not the grey. I like the tote-n-store from PPL, I just want one for a back up plan cause I dont want to hook up to dump, too much work. Thanks for the help


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We use the 15 Gallon Tote-N-Stor. It fits perfectly in the front storage compartment of our 23RS.
We usually don't need it, though, because we can make it several days on the black tank, and the gray tank....well....let's just say the grass and shrubbery around the campsite stays well watered while we are there.









Bob


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We have the blue Barker 25 gal 4 wheeler. Like it, use it when at CGs without sewer sites. It' a lot easier to haul the blue tank to the dump mid-trip instead of your camper! If you are going to get a large capacity one, save your back and get a four wheeler with a side dump valve.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The pain is the fact that the OB sewer connections are lower than the portable tank. I have been thinking of buying a dump pump to fill the tank.

With a family of 6 I use ours allot since we camp in the GA state parks 90% of the time.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have noticed the low height of our campers on a few occasions. Mainly hooking up sewer connections, good excuse for that axle flip I have been putting off. I have to measure the door opening to see what will fit, I am leaning to the Tote-n-store or the Barker.


----------



## camp2run (Jun 15, 2007)

I've got the tote-n-stor 11 gallon one. I find the smaller size very convenient to lift over the 2ft. tall sink waste holes that oregon state parks have and just open the lower valve. I usually fill the grey tank on our weekend trips, and find that one or two trips with the 11 gal tote is the most I need. Only grey water as well.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have noticed the low height of our campers on a few occasions. Mainly hooking up sewer connections, good excuse for that axle flip I have been putting off. I have to measure the door opening to see what will fit, I am leaning to the Tote-n-store or the Barker.


Please explain "axle flip"?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

currently the outbacks have 14" rims and tires and the axle's sit on top of the springs. Dexter makes a kit to put the axle's under the springs. This will raise the camper about 4" and allow 15" rims and tires. So just imagine your sewer connection 4 or 5" higher, could make life easier. I have only scraped the ground once with the tongue jack and rear stablizer's, if I flipped the axles I would have had plenty of room.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

kjdj said:


> The pain is the fact that the OB sewer connections are lower than the portable tank. .


My 2006 model RS must be the "off road" edition; the bottom of the frame is 18 inches off the ground! No problems getting gravity flow into my blue tank.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> currently the outbacks have 14" rims and tires and the axle's sit on top of the springs. Dexter makes a kit to put the axle's under the springs. This will raise the camper about 4" and allow 15" rims and tires. So just imagine your sewer connection 4 or 5" higher, could make life easier. I have only scraped the ground once with the tongue jack and rear stablizer's, if I flipped the axles I would have had plenty of room.


AHA!!

Bob


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I own a still unused (for 1.5 years) 32 gln Tote-A-Long portable tank with the optional fluid level bobber accessory.

I purchased the largest model knowing that when I ever use it, it will be due to a super long stay at a campsite (or emergency stay in OB due to natural cat.). I was close to needing it on my last Sequoia trip as the grey was nearly full but we managed that last days worth just right to make it work.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I own a still unused (for 1.5 years) 32 gln Tote-A-Long portable tank with the optional fluid level bobber accessory.
> 
> I purchased the largest model knowing that when I ever use it, it will be due to a super long stay at a campsite (or emergency stay in OB due to natural cat.). I was close to needing it on my last Sequoia trip as the grey was nearly full but we managed that last days worth just right to make it work.


Since you never used it maybe we can fill it up with beer and roll it out the beach in Newport.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We have the biggest blue Barker tote, which I recall is 32 gallons. It works as advertised and as I expect it should.

My theory is to get the largest size so you have less trips to the dump station. Why get a 10 gallon size (for example) unless you enjoy it so much you want to make three trips instead of one? Unless you don't have room for the larger ones, I guess.

Bill


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am watchin one on E-bay. Its just for emergencys if needed.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

campmg said:


> I own a still unused (for 1.5 years) 32 gln Tote-A-Long portable tank with the optional fluid level bobber accessory.
> 
> I purchased the largest model knowing that when I ever use it, it will be due to a super long stay at a campsite (or emergency stay in OB due to natural cat.). I was close to needing it on my last Sequoia trip as the grey was nearly full but we managed that last days worth just right to make it work.


Since you never used it maybe we can fill it up with beer and roll it out the beach in Newport.








[/quote]

Hmmmmmmmmm?

I love beer but I don't know if I'd go that far.

If money was no object, I could cut the top off of it and place the keg inside of it and ice it down. Its plenty big for something like that.


----------

